# Maternità e Paternità



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> (...)L'unico argomento interessante, ma che allora sarebbe da trattare in modo generico, non dietro a questo topic, è cos'è la paternità, cosa comporta, fino a dove arriva la coscienza delle donne del carico che un uomo si porta, in breve cosa rappresenta il "buon padre di famiglia", ed eventualmente come un uomo possa gestire, accettare questo, anche laddove si senta un carico che lo opprime.


Esprimiamo cosa ha significato per noi e quando e come si è manifestata la nostra genitorialità.


----------

